# Java Variablen in HTML/Java abrufen



## Drey (23. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem...

ich habe zum Beispiel in meinem Servlet stehen String = "hallo";

jetzt hab ich eine JavaScript Programm udn sage zum beispiel..



```
<!--
alert("Ich sage " // Hier kommt die Variable rein );
//-->

wie kriegen ich hinter "ich sage" den oben definierten String da rein???

Danke im vorraus
```

_[Edit by  Beni: Verschoben nach JavaScript]_


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2006)

Drey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> folgendes Problem...
> 
> ...



Mit JavaSkript bist du hier falsch. Das ist ein Forum für Java und NICHT für JavaSkript


----------



## Drey (23. Mrz 2006)

ganz richtig du knaller.. aber das Servlet ist in Java geschriebe........
was soll ich deiner meinung nach machen???? das servlet ins Java Forum schreiben udn den Skript ins Java Script Forum und dann sagen guckt euch topic5245 an und dann topic 54352

andere Vorschläge kamerad?


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Mrz 2006)

Drey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe zum Beispiel in meinem Servlet stehen String = "hallo";
> jetzt hab ich eine JavaScript Programm udn sage zum beispiel..
> 
> ```
> ...



Zum Verständnis. Das Servlet (oder auch JSP) _erzeugt_ dein HTML-Code und damit
auch den JavaScript-Anteil und schickt es an den Browser. Zum Zeitpunkt der Abarbeitung
von JavaScript Anweisungen existiert das Servlet (genauer deine String-Variable) _überhaupt nicht mehr_.

Wie erzeugst du denn den JavaScript-Code im Servlet? Durch

```
out.println("<!--");
out.println("alert(...);");
out.println("-->");
```

In dem Fall kannst du, den zur Laufzeit des Servlets gültigen, Wert deines Strings folgendermaßen eintragen.

```
out.println("<!--");
out.print("alert(\" Ich sage "); out.print(theString); out.println("\");");
out.println("-->");
```


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2006)

thx


----------

